# almost new to Dubai



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I have just decided 4 weeks ago to stay here in dubai. First I just came here to visit my parents and because I just finished my training I had some time to stay and I just fell in love with dubai! So now I'm trying to find a job in hotel management, well we'll see how that will work out. But since I have time and we live in Green Community I'm looking for someone to start my squash again. Well, 5 years ago I was better than intermediate but you know....., we'll see how it will turn out after a few turns. So if anyone is interested.... I read a very interessting log from 'joker', he or she lives here too, so just in case you read this please get back to me and even if you're really good just give me a few times and I'm more then sure I'll get back to my form from before. 
So everyone enjoy, thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

annaka84 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have just decided 4 weeks ago to stay here in dubai. First I just came here to visit my parents and because I just finished my training I had some time to stay and I just fell in love with dubai! So now I'm trying to find a job in hotel management, well we'll see how that will work out. But since I have time and we live in Green Community I'm looking for someone to start my squash again. Well, 5 years ago I was better than intermediate but you know....., we'll see how it will turn out after a few turns. So if anyone is interested.... I read a very interessting log from 'joker', he or she lives here too, so just in case you read this please get back to me and even if you're really good just give me a few times and I'm more then sure I'll get back to my form from before.
> So everyone enjoy, thanks


------------------------
Hey Anna,
I am a fan of squash too. Do U have access to a court and are U still interested to play a game?
Cheers
:clap2:


----------

